# Can I afford to retire in Cyprus?



## Noggin66 (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm a Brit, with dual Irish citizenship and currently living in Norway. I am able to retire, earliest, in 2026 and am considering moving to warmer shores. As it stands, I am single and my daughter will be grown up by then (she will almost certainly want to remain in Norway with her mother and extended family).
My situation is, as it stands, I would have an annual pension income of around 24000 euros. 2/3 of that will be from Norway and 1/3 from the UK. I am likely to have around 60,000 euro in capital after selling up here in Norway.
So my question is, will I get and ok standard of living in Cyprus with this level of income? I live a relatively simple life, in a small flat and an ageing car, so don't need luxuries.
Norway is an expensive country and if I wish to remain, I would need to work until I die so I'm looking for better alternatives. On top of that, I don't ski and hate the long dark winters here.
Many thanks in advance for all help and advice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Noggin66 said:


> I'm a Brit, with dual Irish citizenship and currently living in Norway. I am able to retire, earliest, in 2026 and am considering moving to warmer shores. As it stands, I am single and my daughter will be grown up by then (she will almost certainly want to remain in Norway with her mother and extended family).
> My situation is, as it stands, I would have an annual pension income of around 24000 euros. 2/3 of that will be from Norway and 1/3 from the UK. I am likely to have around 60,000 euro in capital after selling up here in Norway.
> So my question is, will I get and ok standard of living in Cyprus with this level of income? I live a relatively simple life, in a small flat and an ageing car, so don't need luxuries.
> Norway is an expensive country and if I wish to remain, I would need to work until I die so I'm looking for better alternatives. On top of that, I don't ski and hate the long dark winters here.
> Many thanks in advance for all help and advice.


You will have no problem on that income.


----------



## Noggin66 (Apr 28, 2021)

Veronica said:


> You will have no problem on that income.


Thanks Veronica.


----------

